# Redhead goes to the Dr.



## Dove (Mar 17, 2005)

A gorgeous young redhead goes into the doctor's office and says that her body hurts wherever she touches it.

"Impossible!" says the doctor. "Show me."

The redhead takes her finger, pushes on her left breast and screams, then she pushes her elbow and screams in even more agony. She pushes her knee and screams; likewise she pushes her ankle and screams.


Everywhere she touches makes her scream.

The doctor says, "You're not really a redhead, are you? "Well, no" she says, "I'm actually a blonde." "I thought so," the doctor says. "Your finger is broken."

OKAY ---- YOU CAN LOL NOW.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was AWSOME!!!!!! Thanks for the joke!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

where did my post go??? i said i represent that remark and poof it's gone lol.


----------



## ZoVe (Mar 17, 2005)

That was a good laugh.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 17, 2005)

Good one Dove...........and being a true blonde I'm not taking any offense ;-)


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

sizz here's where it gets funny for me. i'm a blonde that dyed my hair red lmao. but no it wasn't ME in the doc's office i swear !!


----------



## Dove (Mar 17, 2005)

That was really posted for DS..you know how hee feels about redheads..LOL


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2005)

*Giving Dove a big bearhug*


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 17, 2005)

Dove I thought the punch line would be 'if it hurts when you do that, don't do that."


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a redhead and I have TONS of dumb*ss attacks!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 18, 2005)

LOL Middie...........actually I'm thinking of going red myself.  Saw this awesome color when I went to get my highlights the other day.  Its something I've thought of for awhile and I decided to question my sylist if he thought it would look good on me with my skin tone............he's so excited and can't wait.  Its going to be a huge, dramatic change for me though.  So when the time comes I plan on doing it up right and doing a makeover and getting my nails done, one of those spray on tans and surprising my hubby.  I casually mentioned I was thinking about going red and surprisingly he didn't crash us into a tree (he was driving  ).  Anyway, sorry for getting off the subject guys.;-)


----------



## middie (Mar 18, 2005)

sizz just be forwarned (it may not happen to you) but after i dyed my hair it faded too fast. felt like it was a waste of money (costed me about 40 bucks). so now i just buy the dye and do it at home so i'm not wasting so much money to have it fade.


----------



## middie (Mar 18, 2005)

oh and good luck !!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 18, 2005)

Sizz, good luck!! I have gone red several times & love it!! Hubby on the other hand refuses to speak to me when I do it.:roll: The first time I put red in my hair it was just highlights then after that I started going all the way. Like middie, it does fade fast so I just do it myself.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks for the warning.........I'll have to talk to Kevin and see what he recommends to keep the color from fading so fast.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 18, 2005)

If your color is fading too fast take a good long look at your shampoo - some of them strip color really quick.  If you're going to the trouble of having your hair colored invest in a really good shampoo to keep it the color  you want.


----------

